# Talapia for sale



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got a call from one of our customers in Southwest Ohio. A tech school is shutting down their re-circ system and has 100, 4-10" (mostly 6-8") tilapia they need to get rid of. He wants $1.00 each and you have to pick up at the school by June 28. I believe these are sexed niloticus. If interested pm me or call the office 513-932-6529, ask for Lucas.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am interested I had some ordered but I doubt that deal will go through


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lucas,

I'll buy 50-60 for sure.

Can you quote me for ATAC to pick them up and make a delivery.

I'll call you in the AM


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Lucas, Put me in for the rest of them if there is any left. I talked to you this afternoon, sorry I didn't get back to you. I'll call you in the morning also.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Lucas, if those fish are from Mike's B's program, they came from my original stocking several years ago and they are mixed sex nile hybrids.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, I was down at ATAC yesterday ( picked up an underlayment shield for my diffusor) and Lucas told me they were not from MVCTC but from the Butler Tech program, there teacher is retiring and no one to care for the fish over the summer, so they are getting rid of them. 

Salmonid


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fish are all sold...........I didn't get any.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Neither did I but I had my chance.

Almost all males with an odd female here or there. No way to know if you were getting any females for sure and no good way to transport them.

Maybe next year


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

All sold, the early worm gets the fish.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

leupy came through for me...We split (actually I think he gave me the better deal). He brought me 70+ tilapia and every one was alive and healthy. Thanks leupy, I owe you one. Also thanks to Lucas from ATAC for posting this. One big thank you to Prof. Kevin Thacker for raising these fish (I really hope you can get someone to take over your program). If not, have a happy retirement (you're going to love it)!!!

Lucas, could you forward this to Mr. Thacker??? Thanks.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Just wondered. What will there use be in Ohio? If pond stocked I doubt they could handle our winters.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ben Fishing said:


> Just wondered. What will there use be in Ohio? If pond stocked I doubt they could handle our winters.


Read this

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=94625


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I will think about trying some if a weed problem arises but so far after 3 years I don't have a weed or algae problem. I do have 4 amurs in my 1/3 acre pond.


----------

